# Enabling External Media Objects in Powerpoint Viewer 2010



## Sarcasm0 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a Powerpoint presentation with embedded video clips.

-> If I run it in powerpoint viewer 2007, the clips will play.
-> If I run it in powerpoint viewer 2010, the clips will NOT play.

I know this has to do with security. If I open the presentation file in Powerpoint 2010 and click on the "enable content" button when prompted that "external media objects have been blocked", the next time I open the file in Powerpoint Viewer 2010 it will allow me to play the embedded videos.

So, the million dollar question is, how does a person "enable content" for the presentation if they don't have the full version of Powerpoint 2010? 

This is REALLY important to solve immediately.

Thanks so much!

(and no, the end users cannot use Powerpoint Viewer 2007. The presentation file also has animation of Smart Art, which is not supported in Powerpoint Viewer 2007)


----------



## Sarcasm0 (Aug 29, 2011)

I just opened the Help menu in Viewer. 
-> The Media tab indicates shortcuts for start, stop, volume, etc. 

Then, I opened the readme file.
-> "PowerPoint Viewer does not support running macros, programs, or opening linked or embedded objects". 


Media IS an embedded object, is it not?!


----------



## dassmario (Sep 29, 2011)

The readme file is almost identical to the one for previous versions of PowerPoint Viewer. I believe it does not reflect the current state of PowerPoint Viewer 2010. 

I am able to play PPTs with external content (linked videos for instance) in PowerPoint Viewer (on a computer WITHOUT Office PowerPoint 2010) if the videos are located in the same folder as the ppt. 

But if the content is external of the PPTs path I won't be able to play the video unless I've installed Office PowerPoint and clicked "enable content"..

I wish there was some way around this..


----------

